# Welche Distribution die E17 nutzt nutzen ?



## turbosnake (10. November 2012)

Moin,
nach dem ich jetzt eine GUI gefunden habe die mir ganz gut gefällt will, fehlt nur noch eine Distribution zum ausprobieren.
Ich weiß aber nicht welche ich nehmen sollen, da sollt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

Was ist denn ausschlaggebend für die Wahl der Distribution? Wie ist es um deine Linux-Kenntnisse und deinen Willen, sich in etwas einzuarbeiten, bestellt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (10. November 2012)

E17 kannst du überall installieren.
Bohdi hat das glaube ich out of the box aber sonst einfach nach installieren und im Login Screen als Session auswählen.


----------



## s|n|s (13. November 2012)

distrowatch fragen:
DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

top5:
*1. PCLinuxOS (8)*
*2. Snowlinux (13)*
*3. Sabayon Linux (16)*
*4. Bodhi Linux (17)*
*5. FreeBSD (21)*


----------



## Jimini (14. November 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> distrowatch fragen:
> DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
> 
> top5:
> ...


 6. Gentoo
...
81. Arch

*troll* 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (15. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit ner Negativliste: Fedora hat noch E16, SuSe sogar noch E15(?!?). Bei Debian muss es Testing sein, aber das ist ja auch stabil genug. (Das war es dann wohl an großen Distributionen, die nicht zur Wahl stehen.)


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2012)

E17 ist ja auch noch nicht als fertige Version erschienen.


----------



## MiToKo (15. November 2012)

Ubuntu bietet E17 auch an.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

Ubuntu ist keine Alternative (mehr):Richard Stallman: "Ubuntu ist Spyware" - Golem.de

In dem Distrowatch kann ich kein E17 finden und bei Sabayon steht es nicht unter Deafut Desktop.


----------



## Jimini (9. Dezember 2012)

Man muss dazu zweierlei Dinge sagen: 1) kann man das Programm deinstallieren und 2) vertritt Stallman eine relativ kompromisslose Sicht der Dinge. Wenn ich überall so kompromisslos wäre, wäre es schwierig, guten Gewissens überhaupt einen Computer kaufen zu können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Solarius (9. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moin,
> nach dem ich jetzt eine GUI gefunden habe die mir ganz gut gefällt will, fehlt nur noch eine Distribution zum ausprobieren.
> Ich weiß aber nicht welche ich nehmen sollen, da sollt ihr mir helfen.


Mageia 2 ist eine empfehlenswerte Distribution. Ich schreibe diesen Text gerade mit Mageia 2 und E17.


Ergänzung:
E17 scheint mir auf Mageia 2 nicht besonders stabil zu sein. Es stürzt dauernd ab. Ich kann zum Beispiel keine Ordner durch anklicken öffnen. Dann stürzt es sofort ab. Ich muß erst den Dateimanager öffnen, dann kann ich damit einen Ordner öffnen. Außerdem scheint E17 bei mir etwas behäbig zu reagieren. Ich habe das Gefühl, das KDE schneller ist. Sehr seltsam.


Zweite Ergänzung:
E17 ist offenbar noch nicht fertig. Es gibt eine Vorabversion. Sagt jedenfalls die Wikipedia:
Enlightenment

Für opensuse gibt es offenbar auch eine Beta:
Index of /repositories/X11:/Enlightenment:/Factory/openSUSE_12.2
Einfach mal probieren.

Ich schreibe jetzt gerade wieder mit KDE4.


----------



## Solarius (25. Dezember 2012)

E17 ist fertig:
Linux-Desktop Enlightenment 0.17 (E17) ist fertig | heise online

Auf der Download-Seite werden ein paar Distributionen mit E17 ausdrücklich erwähnt:
Enlightenment Download

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2013)

Es wird jetzt doch Ubuntu, das liegt aber mehr am Support duchr Valve mit Steam, das atm ja nur auf Ubuntu  offieziell ist.
Ich will es aber erstmal in einer VM ausprobieren.


----------

